

Lessons from Dave Goldberg: An Open Letter to Aspiring CEOs - willwagner
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/19/lessons-from-dave-goldberg-an-open-letter-to-aspiring-ceos-and-young-entrepreneurs/

======
aminland
"But I can guarantee you, if more people emulated Dave, the world would be a
better place." Truer words have never been spoken.

